# Desimal inch and fraction inch



## mbsn (Sep 3, 2006)

In Norway, we only use the metric system. I have downloaded a lot of plans from the Internet, most of the units of measure are in inches. Instead of converting to millimeters, I have decided to use a inch rule, and bougt one. But how shall I measure fraction inches? 

May-Brith


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Download a program called ( Convert ) it's free.
Just do a search for convert by joshmadison.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

May-Brith, learning to read fractions is not difficult. A standard measure is one inch. As you look at your tape measure you will see lines at each inch mark. Between these lines you will see lines of different lengths. You will notice that the longest line is right in the middle. This is a half inch (1/2") mark, it takes two of these divisions to make one inch. The next longest line lies between the 1/2" mark and the one inch mark. It takes 4 of these divisions to make one inch. This is a quarter inch (1/4") mark. In woodworking we also use the 1/8" and 1/16" measurements on a regular basis, sometimes 1/32". These lines are progressively shorter on your tape measure. Just remember that the bottom number is how many of the divisions will add up to one inch. The top number is how many of these divisions you need for your measurement. To find the decimal equivelent of a fraction think metric, with one inch being 1000 units of measurement. 1/2" = .500", 1/4" = .250", 1/8" = .125" and so on. Let me know if this helps.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi mdsn

Here's quick tip 
Buy a Measuring tape that has both on the same side of the tape,faction on the top and metic on the bottom (the norm) this will save you some time looking it up and it's quick and easy.

Measuring Tools/ tape rules
http://www.stanleytools.com/default.asp?TYPE=CATEGORY&CATEGORY=MEASURING+TOOLS

Bj


----------



## steveo (Sep 10, 2004)

Router is still my name said:


> Download a program called ( Convert ) it's free.
> Just do a search for convert by joshmadison.



The LINK can be found on our Fourm:
go to OFF-TOPIC DISCUSSION / LINKS DATABASE
and click on CONVERT UNITS SOFTWARE

steveo


----------



## mbsn (Sep 3, 2006)

*Yes, it helped!*



aniceone2hold said:


> May-Brith, learning to read fractions is not difficult. A standard measure is one inch. As you look at your tape measure you will see lines at each inch mark. Between these lines you will see lines of different lengths. You will notice that the longest line is right in the middle. This is a half inch (1/2") mark, it takes two of these divisions to make one inch. The next longest line lies between the 1/2" mark and the one inch mark. It takes 4 of these divisions to make one inch. This is a quarter inch (1/4") mark. In woodworking we also use the 1/8" and 1/16" measurements on a regular basis, sometimes 1/32". These lines are progressively shorter on your tape measure. Just remember that the bottom number is how many of the divisions will add up to one inch. The top number is how many of these divisions you need for your measurement. To find the decimal equivelent of a fraction think metric, with one inch being 1000 units of measurement. 1/2" = .500", 1/4" = .250", 1/8" = .125" and so on. Let me know if this helps.


Yes Mike, it sure did. The metric system is based on the 10 numeral system. 1 mm is 1/10 of a cm and so on (You probaly know that). So, silly me, just assumed an inch was divided the samme way. I never thougt about counting the marks beetwen the inches.

As we speak about inches, I have allways thougt it was strange that you americans still uses the inch system, it is a bit more bothersome then metric. But now, when my eyes needs readning glasses, I can see a big advantage, it is about tree times longer between each mark then in the metric system!

Thank You for your help.

May-Brith


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

When doing woodwork, just remember to measure once and cut thrice


----------

